# Found this website on fruitfly rearing



## sk8erkho (Jan 3, 2007)

Found this website on fruit-fly rearing and other related procedures. The methods here are not really technical but I was just wondering if it's worth all of this or are there easier methods if you decide you would like to provide you own flightless variety. I was wondering if it is more economical. For some reason I can't manage to keep my flies in the higher numbers. When I looked at the new culture from Carolina.com though it seemed to produce larvae they would get to the last stage eclose and then die. Would it be from those little mites I see in there too. I use the container from fruit-fly store.com. The same ones our Chinese restaurant uses for certain menu items!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2007)

I've went over with you how to raise the flies a few times. Are you just not understanding my techniques? There is nothing hard about raising them.


----------

